# Peperomia something??



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Got this from one of the sponsors labled as "Peperomia NOID"..I'm assuming that NOID means "NO I.D."..So anyway, to all you experts out there ,what do I have??? I'ts starting to grow "up"!!!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've got the same thing. I asked Antone (Frogtofall) about it, and he said I'd have to wait for blooms to properly ID it.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Spaff said:


> I've got the same thing. I asked Antone (Frogtofall) about it, and he said I'd have to wait for blooms to properly ID it.


Hummmmm??? Thanks, I guess we will both have to wait and see!!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks similar to what is sold as Peperomia 'Hope', but obviously that isnt a real ID either. I do have this, but I dont have an ID either, still waiting on a bloom.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

At least "hope" is a better I.d. than "NOID"!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

not if its inaccurate its not!!!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

"Hope" is a made up name to indicate that sales help to support breast cancer or something along those lines... completely made up. Might as well call it Pep. "Erik"


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> "Hope" is a made up name to indicate that sales help to support breast cancer or something along those lines... completely made up. Might as well call it Pep. "Erik"


Now that would be a very bad choice of a name...when that plant gets older, it would never grow-up,it would play with reptiles,and ignore its wife when she wants to "talk"!


----------

